# Is it normal to feel cramping at 13 weeks? Worried



## YorkieMom

Hi ladies, I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow and for the last 2 days Ive felt light cramping - kind of like period pains. Is this normal at 13 weeks or should I be concerned? I had a CVS done on Tuesday, so am starting to worry I may be MC'ing :nope:


----------



## AndreaBat

Hi hon i have had cramping all along .. as long as it is not too bad (in other words has u keeled over in pain) and no bleeding u should be fine .. baby goes through growth spurt at 13 weeks i was told so its probably ur ligaments stretching .. try sitting down with your feet up and leaning into the pain. Hope this helps.


----------



## YorkieMom

Thanks. I'm not in big pain or anything but it is like period pains that I haven't had since about weeks 4-6. They're better when I sit and laydown, but if I was on my period now I'd be taking an ibuprofen, but won't take anything now as I don't want it to harm baby.


----------



## AndreaBat

Hi hon .. i have that now and im just over 16 weeks .. it's ligament stretching im sure. I was told by my gynae we are allowed to take paracetamol but i refuse to take any medication at all when pregnant .. it just doesn't feel right and i wouold stress even though gynae says its okay. Also try a warm bath - that helps me sometimes when it gets real bad. I am sure u will be fine. I landed p going for an early scan at 15 weeks because the pain was QUITE BAD and baba was dancing away in there quite merrily so i really dont think u have anything to worry about but like i said if it gets worse or u start spotting best to get checked out.


----------



## Ember

As long as the pain doesn't get worse than a period and you don't bleed at all, it's fine. If you see any spotting, get checked out. Otherwise, cramping pain is normal all throughout pregnancy.


----------



## Starry Night

I had this too and I also had bleeding on top of everything and so far baby is just fine! He's been kicking me all morning.


----------



## Veck

I had the same when I was 14 weeks. Apparently babys go through a major growth spurt during that time. I was feelig so bad I had to be in bed for a few days. Don't worry, it's completely normal.

:flower:


----------



## SugarFairy

It could also be round ligament pain. Google is our friend (sometimes!) : )


----------



## BlackBerry25

Last pregnancy and this one, I have had all sorts of random weird cramps. With my LO, I had a bad cramp that last 3 days (round ligament pain) that I basically just laid in bed, it hurt so bad.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarbear2

Yorkiemom are you an Aug 29th due date also? I too am 13 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## PAgal

I too have had cramping the whole time, but if cramping isn't normal for you, I'd get checked out just in case. Cramping can be expected (and normal) after a CVS, but you could have a small bleed/clot inside your uterus too, bleeding can cause cramping (bleeds are very common too so don't worry tho!) Keep us posted, I'm sure everything is fine


----------



## Brittanycowan

I am just 13 weeks pregnant and I'm having butt cramps and like period cramps how can I get rid of them and it this normal


----------



## HairyPirates

:nope: I am 13 weeks pregnant and all day I have been having some quite sore cramping and pain around my pelvis and tummy. It's especially bad on my lower right side which is worrying as I know from my ultrasound that's where baby is. No bleeding at all though! Is this normal? Does anybody know any ways to help with discomfort/pain without medications e.g paracetamol as I don't want to take anything at all like that? Thank you :flower: xx


----------

